# When do you know that you're a good cook?



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you know when you’re a decent or good cook? Sure, there are the accolades from those that eat your food, and the admiration you get from guests, but we all know, that the worst critic is yourself. I always see the bad before I see the good. 

When I was young and growing up, I ate fast food a lot and TV dinners. I STILL eat fast food and TV dinners on occasion when in a hurry. But, as I was learning to cook, I decided that I wasn’t very good until I could cook everything that I bought in TV dinners or fast food spots or dinners without a recipe. 

Also, added to that was the challenge of having the ability to take any given written recipe and prepare it (at 18 years of age, the first “big” recipe I cooked was Coq au Vin…although I had to get a friend to buy the wine/burgundy and come to my apartment for dinner!). I finally worked my way up, and am now challenged by the 5 star restaurants. Man, the stuff they cook and the ingredients they get to use. And the improvisation they have on Iron Chef. Wow.

I may never get there….but it sure is fun trying!

Heck, not long ago we did a dinner party for some friends and it was “suthern food” and lots of gabbing. We had roast & gravy, mashed potatoes, carrot slices in butter, ginger and white wine, fresh green beans, and corn bread with garlic and herbed butter. Easy enough…..but I used Katie’s roast recipe that I learned here on DC, and wow, all they could do was talk about the roast and ask for seconds (and the recipe!). That roast really is “all that”. 

So, when and how did you finally decide you were decent at cooking….maybe not 5 star, but good enough to wow your guests (and that really only takes one “signature” dish and meal to do so!)? And let’s not be over-inflated, I’ve got a LOT to learn, and I’m sure most agree that we will never learn it all…but the question is, when did you feel “confident” that you could serve others without buying from a deli? When do you feel proud of yourself (even if you are standing on the shoulders of giants)? How do you challenge yourself?


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the first hint I had was when I made chop suey and I realized it was as good as my mom's.  I was so excited that I think I even jumped up and down!  Another thing that lets me know is when I bring something to a church supper and I hear people complimenting what I brought and going back for more (when they don't have a clue who made it).  But my main gauge is how close my cooking comes to my mom's.  

Barbara


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2007)

keltin said:


> How do you know when you’re a decent or good cook? Sure, there are the accolades from those that eat your food, and the admiration you get from guests, but we all know, that the worst critic is yourself. I always see the bad before I see the good.



My hint is when DH affectionately calls a new dish junk - as in, "That was some seriously good junk." It means I should add it to my repertoire. Also, he secretly says my lasagna is better than his mom's 

And when I take a dish to a neighborhood pot luck and it gets lots of compliments, I take that as a good sign, too 

I know my cooking improved immensely when I took a class on cooking with fresh herbs and I discovered the difference between using fresh and dried herbs (for the most part - there are a few dried herbs I like to use).


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 20, 2007)

As with all things, I think a lot of it is experience, and judging people's reactions.

If you attend church dinners, pot-luck's, etc., on a frequent basis, and people always compliment your food and/or ask for the recipe, then in my eyes, yes, you are a good cook.

Since I work in the industry, I have to go by a few different guidelines, i.e., did the customers actually order, eat, and enjoy the specials I created?  Are they happy with their meals?

Another trick that I use is to have a few other cooks try the food I'm making.  Many of these cooks have more experience than I do, and some of them can cook circles around me.  If THEY like it, I know it's good.

For instance, last week, we ran Cajun BBQ'ed Shrimp with Dirty Rice as one of our two specials.  Friday night, we sold AT LEAST 14 orders of the stuff, out of 40 or so people that came in.  Not only that, but my Sous Chef, and a couple other cooks, could NOT stay out of the Dirty Rice I made.


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone have (or had) specific goals or landmarks? When I was learning to smoke (use a smoker for BBQ), I started small and worked my way up. The ultimate goal was to do a brisket which is one of the hardest meats to smoke correctly. I finally did it. It turned out great, and I considered it a nice accomplishment.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 20, 2007)

keltin said:


> Does anyone have (or had) specific goals or landmarks?


 
Rotisserie Pig and a Brisket.
When can I be a self proclaimed Pit Master?

Good cooks can make something out of nothing, know proper tecniques and wind up with clean plates after a meal.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

Growing up I didn't have any family members that I could have used as examples of good cooks.  My birth mother was an average cook and my maternal grandmother was mediocre at best, so I was on my own when it came to cooking.  Fortunately, we did eat out enough that I learned what really good food could be.

I began cooking for my family when I was about 8- or 10-years old because I was the oldest and the task fell on my shoulders.  I could've hated cooking but, instead, discovered I loved it.

Early in my first marriage, I had a Russian neighbor who was the most incredible cook.   She became a dear, dear friend and we shared recipes and techniques.  She was almost like a mother to me.  Every time I prepare an untried recipe she gave me (she gave me 3-inch stacks regularly), we can always count on it being wonderful.  Buck never questions a "Kittie" recipe, just looks forward to it.

Over the years I've become known as a good and skilled cook and often am asked for a recipe or for advice.  That humbles me and also tells me I must've learned something along the way.

Even though when we were raising our 5 children it seemed like I was running a mess hall, everyone always cleaned their plates.  Leftovers were essentially nonexistent in our house.  Thankfully, all the children know their way around a kitchen quite well.

Whenever I bring dishes to potluck events or friend/family gatherings, they are gobbled up and, more often than not, I'm asked for the recipe.

So, I guess this answer is a bit Goodweed-like, but because my family and friends seem to love my cooking, I guess I would have to say their reactions tell me I've become a good cook.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 20, 2007)

Personally, I believe it's a feeling you get the very first time you step foot in the kitchen to do the cooking.   

Either you feel it, or you don't.  If you are uncomfortable in there, for whatever reason, you'll never be a good cook.  It's more than being able to create sans recipe, which in and of itself is the sign of talent.  But, if it's from your heart, and not out of obligation, (and you didn't poison anyone) it's going to be good.  It's the spirit of the cook that comes through.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 20, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> For instance, last week, we ran Cajun BBQ'ed Shrimp with Dirty Rice as one of our two specials. Friday night, we sold AT LEAST 14 orders of the stuff, out of 40 or so people that came in. Not only that, but my Sous Chef, and a couple other cooks, could NOT stay out of the Dirty Rice I made.


  and you didn't save me _ANY?_  

I love Dirty Rice!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 20, 2007)

> How do you know when you’re a decent or good cook?


Truly, Keltin, some people never know.  My Aunt loved to cook, but her food was mostly pretty awful.  She'd ask if we wanted to take home leftovers, and we had to say yes, but then later we'd throw it away.  She thought it was good!  

My dad used to say that you could give her and my mom identical bags of groceries and the same recipes, and any resemblance between what the two would get for results would be "purely coincidental!"

Mostly, tho, I think you just "know" when or if you get to the level where you just "know" that what you're turning out is really good.  You have to trust your taste buds.

My all-time best compliment was when I heard my Mom telling one of her friends that I was a "much better" cook than she was.  My mom _BURNED!_


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Personally, I believe it's a feeling you get the very first time you step foot in the kitchen to do the cooking.
> 
> Either you feel it, or you don't. If you are uncomfortable in there, for whatever reason, you'll never be a good cook. It's more than being able to create sans recipe, which in and of itself is the sign of talent. But, if it's from your heart, and not out of obligation, (and you didn't poison anyone) it's going to be good. It's the spirit of the cook that comes through.


 
Excellent POV and very good point!


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> My dad used to say that you could give her and my mom identical bags of groceries and the same recipes, and any resemblance between what the two would get for results would be "purely coincidental!"


 
Odd, but this remark reminded me of a saying my Dad used to say. Not about cooking, but about the destructive and clumsy nature of my younger brother. 

My Dad used to say that my brother “could tear up a steel ball”. Now that is determination right there!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2007)

I had an interest in cooking at an early age but didn't learn to cook until later in life.

Dad was a chef for a company that ran in-plant cafeterias. He kept a 5x7 binder of recipes and would dictate new recipes to me after dinner and I'd type them up on an antique Remington portable typewriter (remember typewriters). That piqued my interest and I used to watch mom in the kitchen from time to time as she prepared dinner.

When I was married, I was not allowed in the kitchen as it was "her" kitchen and I was to stay out.

When I got divorced (in my late-40s), I had my first opportunity to cook on my own. I watched a lot of TV cooking shows, read some cookbooks, got recipes from my sister and the occasional date and ate a lot of bad meals.

A semi-validation came when the guy I shared a house with started suggesting we cook joint meals.

When some dates agreed to go out with me again after I had cooked for them, I figured I was doing OK.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 20, 2007)

hahahahaha - I have one definition for you - it's when your ex husband's wife calls you up and asks you to give her "cooking lessons/pointers" and you go over to their house and your ex-husband walks in the door and his eyes glaze over and he says "oh crap"......


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> When I was married, I was not allowed in the kitchen as it was "her" kitchen and I was to stay out.


 
Wow, that happened to me in my first marriage too. Except I did get to cook some things, but none of her signature dishes (but I wouldn't let her near my grills!). That’s why I never learned to make Lasagna (and still haven’t to this day). She swore she was the queen of Lasagna and Chili, so I never got to make those dishes, and a few others to boot. After we got divorced, the first thing I did was make a big pot of 5 Alarm Chili......still haven't made Lasagna though. I guess I need to do that one day.

And yeah, typewriters! Wow. I used to love my Brother Electric.....wish I still had it. Don’t forget the whiteout!


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> hahahahaha - I have one definition for you - it's when your ex husband's wife calls you up and asks you to give her "cooking lessons/pointers" and you go over to their house and your ex-husband walks in the door and his eyes glaze over and he says "oh crap"......


 


Holy cow! Did that really happen and did you really do it? That is too funny!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not sure I will ever be a good cook and honestly, I don't aspire to that. But I am becoming a better cook. I know because my kids ask for seconds more often and leftovers sometimes get eaten now. Son Nick and his SO came through San Antonio last night late on their way home from the coast. I had made breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner much earlier but had saved some chops for them. When I offered to heat them up a plate, they declined instantly, saying they were full from lunch. Hunger finally got the better of them so they accepted a plate. Well, they ended up eating all 4 of the chops I had saved and asked if there were any more! I'm telling you, this never happens to me. I really have been an awful cook (but I did know it - I didn't like to eat my cooking either.) So that's how I know I'm becoming a better cook.
Terry


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmm, well, I'd say it was when I started to notice that people jump to accept my invitations to come over for dinner, & they always ask me to bring a dish (or TWO!) to potlucks. I've even had my sil ask me to help her plan/prep a dinner that she was hosting, and I always thought she was a pretty good cook herself.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a hard question to answer because it's all about perception. One person may be considered a good cook among their own circle, but put them in another group and they turn into total a hack. 

That being said, I don't think you can generalize as to who's a good cook or not, because context needs to be considered. It has to be done with a classification involved (like sports). Take high school football. Someone who may be an all-star at the 1A level might be a marginal player on the 3A level and 3rd string player on the 4A or 5A level. Heck, they may not even make the team. Can you still say that they are a good football player? You can in context, but overall that person probably isn't.


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 20, 2007)

ironchef said:


> This is a hard question to answer because it's all about perception. One person may be considered a good cook among their own circle, but put them in another group and they turn into total a hack.
> 
> That being said, I don't think you can generalize as to who's a good cook or not, because context needs to be considered. It has to be done with a classification involved (like sports). Take high school football. Someone who may be an all-star at the 1A level might be a marginal player on the 3A level and 3rd string player on the 4A or 5A level. Heck, they may not even make the team. Can you still say that they are a good football player? You can in context, but overall that person probably isn't.


 
Very good point, iron chef.  I've gotten huge pats on the back from the adults at the dinner table and at the same time big "eeeuuuww!"s from the kids .  I 've never been good at making  "healthy"  or "figure friendly" party appetizers, so my very fit friends take one bite of my offerings and make a face, while my plumper friends gobble them down and ask for recipes.


----------



## keltin (Aug 20, 2007)

ironchef said:


> This is a hard question to answer because it's all about perception. One person may be considered a good cook among their own circle, but put them in another group and they turn into total a hack.
> 
> That being said, I don't think you can generalize as to who's a good cook or not, because context needs to be considered. It has to be done with a classification involved (like sports). Take high school football. Someone who may be an all-star at the 1A level might be a marginal player on the 3A level and 3rd string player on the 4A or 5A level. Heck, they may not even make the team. Can you still say that they are a good football player? You can in context, but overall that person probably isn't.


 
Yeah, you’re right, and the responses have shown it. I think I should have worded it as “When did you become confident in your cooking skills”....that is, was there a milestone or accomplishment that made you not afraid to take charge in the kitchen or at the grill and cook for others. I know many people that would never do it, so I was wondering what it is that makes people want to cook and confident in it. Was there a great revelation, a certain milestone, a teacher, school, desire, need, etc.

I suppose it’s like Vera said and it’s just in-grained into some.


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree that whose standards you're being judged against makes a big difference.  

I have a fairly picky spouse, so I use her standards.  If she likes it, I know it's good.  When we first got married, she didn't want me to cook all that much, and she usually thought my cooking was so-so.  However, now that I've taken a more inquisitive and active approach to my cooking, she cleans her plate more often and asks me to cook more often.


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 20, 2007)

I think some people love it and they are just born that way.  I started to cook in a more adult way when I broke my neck in high school.  I was stuck in a big body cast and bored senseless, so I spent lots of time reading cook books and making the family dinner. Some of the dishes were much better than others.  I was the only one who knew how to cook anything in college, then I learned more while I was in the restaurant business.  Now, I think I'm pretty good because all of my sons friends want to come over and eat all of the time.  I think that cooking is often a creative outlet.  I can't paint or build things, but I can be creative in the kitchen and in the garden.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 20, 2007)

_I started cooking as a youngster, and learned to do it right or watch it get dumped and have to start over..That seems hard, but it taught me to watch, listen and pay attention to what I was doing. For me the day I realized YES I could cook, was when I'd spent 2 days preping and working on all the things my mother in law use to make for " her boys" I'd done the sauce for ravioli, the ravioli itself, stuffed onions, rice torta, artichokes her way..This was standard along with fried chicken, finished in the oven, this I even had the nerve to tweak with some garlic and wine, her garbanzo beans as well..This was what she made for each of her boys birthday dinner...Christmas, thanksgiving etc.  She could do these dishes in her sleep..So I gave it a try..DH had his brothers and their families come for dinner..Let me tell you, I held my breath on this one..Everyone ate, looked at each other, looked at me and one of the twins, said,I don't believe it, this is even better than mom's!!! Well needless to say after they picked me up off the floor, I never looked back..The test became the thing I love most,,Cooking for my family.._
_kadesma_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 20, 2007)

People's reactions are certainly important.  But as was stated, we are our own worst critics.  For me, I believe I'm a good cook now.  That belief is based on the ability to make virtually any dish I might want to make.  If the dish or technique is new to me, then I will have to use a recipe.  But for most things, I can created my own recipes.  I also have the ability to deconstruct meals that I like and have tried, and recreate them, often, adding my own spin to the dish.

These abilities come from years of experimentation and experience.  They allow me to be proficient, but not yet expert.  Another benchmark for me is if I can make something very good, and then make it again consistantly, especially if I'm improvising.

I consider myself above average, even highly talented and knowledgeable, but not at the level of say, Iron Chef.  

When you are comfortable with the cooking that you do, then you are a good cook.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you hafto really like food and have had good food to become a great cook also some people I think uncluding me also have a natural ability to cook.Next you hafto be able to enjoy cooking if not then maybe you wont put in the effort.I think Im a good cook but I have had alot of practice and I believe you get better and better as time goes by.Next you hafto want to learn more and more.People love to eat my food and my 2 month job in Texas every year for the last 10 years says alot as they would not have me back if it was mediocre.Im not talking about every day foods either, I need to come up with great meals as these people are somewhat sophisticated.Some things I make up some things I glean from a recipe.Alot of times a recipe is good but just not quite right so I know maybe to add some lemon or maybe a little cream or some sort of extra to the recipe.Also being able to plan a meal where you have the right combinations of sides so everything compliments the other including making it visually appealing from the appetizer right down to the dessert.Like if the meal is somewhat light I might make a richer dessert if its a heavier meal I will make a really light dessert.Last but not least you want to try to make the meal digestable meaning you dont want people going to bed with a knot in their stomach because the meal is just stuck there because its too hard to digest well.Of course at home I dont really cook anything too complicated so regular foods which is fine with me.I love all kinds of meals from chicken fried steak to sea bass with a lemon leek cream. 
I will never learn all there is to know about cooking and I truly believe if you think you know it all its not a good thing arrogance has no place in the kitchen as I have learned many tricks from people that were not that experienced .I also get my mental blocks on some things like biscuits I have worked in bakeries and I think Im quite skilled but still cant make a good biscuit or scone to save my life yet I can make a good croissant,danish dough etc and Im quite the master at dried and regular merinques and yet I also still to this day can become intimidated by large roasts. 

Never trust a skinny cook.
Never trust a women that does not like to eat.
If a women has no passion for food then she probably has no passion for love.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 20, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Never trust a skinny cook.



GMTA jpmcgrew!  I've been saying, "Who trusts a skinny chef?" for years!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2007)

AllenOK said:


> GMTA jpmcgrew! I've been saying, "Who trusts a skinny chef?" for years!


What does GMTA mean?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2007)

OOPS,I got it, great minds think alike.Right?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 21, 2007)

I came from a poor family and learned to cook so I could survive, and it turned in to my profession and I have never looked back. I have won many awards and made frequent TV appearances and now consider my self a pretty good home cook although I was used to large quantities of food and cooking for one is impossible I eat left overs often.  At home we never seen and original meal it was all ways left overs ""Unknow author""


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 21, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Never trust a skinny cook.


 
i hate when people say this!!! I am quite thin but I LOVE cooking and LOVE food and am a pretty good cook too, i think. 

Sometimes skinny cooks can be good too... maybe they have a fast metabolism! (like me, plus I enjoy working out)


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 21, 2007)

grumblebee said:


> i hate when people say this!!! I am quite thin but I LOVE cooking and LOVE food and am a pretty good cook too, i think.
> 
> Sometimes skinny cooks can be good too... maybe they have a fast metabolism! (like me, plus I enjoy working out)


 
Agreed, grumblebee. Loving cooking and food does not automatically  = overeating/obesity.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 21, 2007)

I love to cook and always have since I married  over 33 years ago. Both my mother who died when I was 9 and stepmother were not the best of cooks. When we first married we were poor college students and ate deer meat for nearly a year because my DH had killed it. So I really didn't get to experiment a lot. To this day I abhor venison unless it's smoked, seasoned, and dried.  Anyway, I knew that I had made the big time when my FIL turned to my MIL, who was a fantastic cook, and said "Mama, I have to admit that Debbie has turned into a great cook and she agreed"  Living in Southwest Lousiana also notched up the cooking experiences.  I learned to cook how to make a mean seafood gumbo and it took first place in a Cajun cookoff.  The 2nd year a pot that was supposed to serve 50 people was gone in 5 minutes.  They have an expression over here and that's "love is the best ingredient"---and I think that is so true.  If you cook from your heart then the dish will reflect it.  Good cooks cook from the heart.  You're passionate about it---you have 5 million spices, seasonings, cookbooks, and are hard to drag out of kitchenware shops  YOu also have recipe clippings 20 years old and ready to collect more.  It's from the heart.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 21, 2007)

grumblebee said:


> i hate when people say this!!! I am quite thin but I LOVE cooking and LOVE food and am a pretty good cook too, i think.
> 
> Sometimes skinny cooks can be good too... maybe they have a fast metabolism! (like me, plus I enjoy working out)


 
Ditto. This is the most overused and retarded saying regarding cooks/chefs, especially considering that a large number of top chefs are not on the heftier side.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2007)

ironchef said:


> Ditto. This is the most overused and retarded saying regarding cooks/chefs, especially considering that a large number of top chefs are not on the heftier side.


Lighten up IC its just a quote.To say its retarded is just another one of your cheap cutdowns.I dont understand why you always hafto inject your false sense of superiority into just about every post you make.
To use the word retarded is just plain rude.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 21, 2007)

Its like saying something is gay. Its not meant to be offensive, but some people take offense. Personally I care not about it.

I think there definately are levels of cooking, and consider myself above average on the amateur circuit. Compared to pro chefs, I am certainly a laughing stock.

When did I know I was good?  When I told my parents I made pan seared seabass over spring greens with lemon juice dressing, and they asked when I was going to cook them dinner.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 21, 2007)

I can cook, and actually can cook well, and people like it and all of that. But I do not think I am a good cook. My mother is, my grandmother was and I tell you why. Consistency, yes, in my eyes it is consistency. I do not care if you cook from memory, hart or cook book; if you can consistently make your dishes taste the same and taste good then you are a good cook. With me, every time I make something it tastes a little bit different. Also I think it is very important skill to be able to fallow the recipe. I for one can’t.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 21, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> Lighten up IC its just a quote.To say its retarded is just another one of your cheap cutdowns.I dont understand why you always hafto inject your false sense of superiority into just about every post you make.
> To use the word retarded is just plain rude.


 
Well, sorry you were offended. Like BBQ Mikey said, it wasn't meant to be offensive.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 21, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> I can cook, and actually can cook well, and people like it and all of that. But I do not think I am a good cook. My mother is, my grandmother was and I tell you why. Consistency, yes, in my eyes it is consistency. I do not care if you cook from memory, hart or cook book; if you can consistently make your dishes taste the same and taste good then you are a good cook. With me, every time I make something it tastes a little bit different. Also I think it is very important skill to be able to fallow the recipe. I for one can’t.


 
Consistency is a part of it, but you can't disregard everything else and say that only consistency makes someone a good cook.


----------



## college_cook (Aug 21, 2007)

I think a bog part of it is technique.  The best and most exciting flavors in the world won't help you out if you don't know how to properly bring them out.  I think a test of a good cook is being able to make simple dishes taste great.  Pan-roasted chicken breast with white rice.  If you can make that good, then I'd say you're a good cook.

It is more than that, but it's hard to define.  I'd say the moment I knew I was a good homecook was when my fiancee's co-workers requested that I cook Thanksgiving dinner for them annually, and they volunteered to pick up the bill.  The moment I knew I was a good restaurant cook was probably when Chef told me he was very happy with the quality of my food and work.  This meant alot, especially from him, since he's not the type of guy to talk too much, and when he does, it's almost never to hand out compliments.


----------



## Claire (Aug 22, 2007)

Ha!  How about when everyone wants to eat at your house?  Seriously, sometimes that just means that no one wants to clean up the mess.  I think I'm a good cook, and most of my freinds do, and all of my family does, but really, sometimes it is just that they don't want to do it!  

BTW, I work out a lot and am still overweight.  One of my sisters has the same affliction -- she's an exercise instructor teaching 7 classes a week.  I also walk anywhere under a mile.  So, yes, a lot of it is simply genetics.  I simply love to cook and love to eat.  When I make my annual visit to family and friends, the first thing they ask is what are you cooking?  I guess that is a sign that you're a pretty decent cook.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 22, 2007)

For me it's like that old adage concerning intelligence and wisdom.

The more experience you gain, the more imperfections you find in your ability, and the more you discover that you don't know squat.

I have a few things I cook "well", a bunch of things I'm "okay" at making, and shelves upon shelves of books/notes describing dishes, cuisines, and techniques I haven't even attempted.  Not to mention a little list of things that were complete disasters that nag at me for another attempt.

But usually the only things I make for other people are the dishes I cook "well" - which generally throws an image of me being a great cook... if only they tried my homemade bread...


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2007)

ironchef said:


> Consistency is a part of it, but you can't disregard everything else and say that only consistency makes someone a good cook.


 

No, of course not. That is why I said food should taste good.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 22, 2007)

college_cook said:


> I think a bog part of it is technique. The best and most exciting flavors in the world won't help you out if you don't know how to properly bring them out. I think a test of a good cook is being able to make simple dishes taste great. Pan-roasted chicken breast with white rice. If you can make that good, then I'd say you're a good cook.
> 
> It is more than that, but it's hard to define. I'd say the moment I knew I was a good homecook was when my fiancee's co-workers requested that I cook Thanksgiving dinner for them annually, and they volunteered to pick up the bill. The moment I knew I was a good restaurant cook was probably when Chef told me he was very happy with the quality of my food and work. This meant alot, especially from him, since he's not the type of guy to talk too much, and when he does, it's almost never to hand out compliments.


 
I also believe technique is important if you know how to do it properly thats half the battle.Jaques Pepin's book Complete Techniques is an excellant book to learn from.In fact many years ago that book taught me to master merinques including how to make perfect dried merinques.


----------



## foodstorm (Aug 22, 2007)

Claire said:


> Ha! How about when everyone wants to eat at your house? Seriously, sometimes that just means that no one wants to clean up the mess. I think I'm a good cook, and most of my freinds do, and all of my family does, but really, sometimes it is just that they don't want to do it!
> 
> BTW, I work out a lot and am still overweight. One of my sisters has the same affliction -- she's an exercise instructor teaching 7 classes a week. I also walk anywhere under a mile. So, yes, a lot of it is simply genetics. I simply love to cook and love to eat. When I make my annual visit to family and friends, the first thing they ask is what are you cooking? I guess that is a sign that you're a pretty decent cook.


 

Ha ha, that's a very good point (about everyone wanting to eat at your house because they don't want to cook!). Maybe that's why my and my DH's families always want me to host the big holidays and family events. They always do a fantastic job cleaning up afterward, though, so I can't complain.

As far as the weight issue goes, I've been where you are, working out regularly and still not losing any weight.  It was frustrating.  That was when I decided to consult and then contract with a professional fitness counselor (trainer and nutritionist). For me, it made all the difference in the world. Maybe you've already tried that, but if not, it's something to consider IF the weight is bothersome to you--if it isn't, that's great, too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 22, 2007)

Claire said:


> Ha!  How about when everyone wants to eat at your house?  Seriously, sometimes that just means that no one wants to clean up the mess.  I think I'm a good cook, and most of my freinds do, and all of my family does, but really, sometimes it is just that they don't want to do it!


Claire, I know you're right about this happening because it does to me and I know it's not because I'm a fabulous cook! No kidding, besides my own kids, there is almost always 2 to 4 extra kids here for dinner and I'm pretty sure it's because there's always a lot of food and anyone around is welcome. Believe it or not, before we started homeschooling, I was always the "mom who bakes" at the kids' schools! Of course, it was cupcakes from a package mix or cookies from a "yard-o-dough" or Rice Crispy Treats - never anything truly home made because I didn't know how. But I was always willing to make stuff for class parties, etc and I always made more than enough so that if someone dropped or spilled or had a little brother at home or whatever, nobody did without. I was amazed at how much the teachers valued this! I mean, honestly, my cupcakes were not good! And I always had to make 10 dz cookies to get 5 dz edible ones. But if you're willing to do it, you are granted the title "mom who bakes".
Terry


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 22, 2007)

It was good to read all the different responses.  For me this skill came early when my grandmother would ask me to roll tortillas.  It was a lot of fun but I quickly learned making a perfect round was much harder than I thought. 

Growing up I made a ton of mistakes and tried to learn from all of them.  I lived for several years with my uncle and aunt.  My uncle was a chef and an extremely tough critic.  I have seen my cooked food go down the drain.  I think this is when I started to equate output (your end product) with the effort you put (passion). 

I started to focus more when I cooked and I cooked with mostly boys (most of my cousins were boys).  We had a lot of fun experimenting and then relaxing and enjoying fruits of our hard labor.  We baked bread, roasted turkey for thanksgiving, prepared casseroles and it was all so much fun.  I started to look at food as something that was creative and fun and an true break from all my college work. 

Now my husband and my two boys are my toughest critics.  They don't cook but are excellent at keeping things real.  I still continue to use cooking time as my escape from my regular 9-5 job.  

I think just like foodstorm and claire I notice people always accept my invitation.   I am asked to help people out when they throw large parties by helping them prepare a dish or two and I host most of the big events in my home.  I guess I got the hint


----------



## PattyAnnie (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmm, I think the sign you're a good cook is either when your father-in-law says your meat loaf is the best he's ever tasted (in front of your mother-in-law who glares at you..again).  Or when a coworker says the bean soup you've taken to work as a treat for the office is the best he's ever eaten (and his mom has won awards for her baking).

But....even though those things happen, you're not a good cook until your kids DON'T tell you what you're allowed to bring to family dinners!  THAT has not happened to me yet.  It's a story...sad but true.  Sighhhhh.


----------

